# Emplacement des courriels dans Mail



## yr_75 (30 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour 

C'est où, svp ?  J'en ai besoin pour les migrer de mon imac vers mon Alubook. Merci !

PS : j'ai migré le contenu du dossier Mail dans le dossier Bibliothèque, mais je ne récupère que mes boîtes&#8230; vides


----------



## ntx (30 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,
tes mails se trouvent dans "<ton home"/Library/Mail/Mailboxes" dans les fichiers *.mbox.


----------



## yr_75 (30 Octobre 2005)

Merci  C'est ce que j'ai essayé de faire, sans succès  Je récupère les dossiers, mais ils sont vides   Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que quand je fais la copie du dossier "Mailboxes", cela prends du temps car il pèse plusieurs centaines de Mo :hein:


----------



## yr_75 (11 Novembre 2005)

Je n'ai toujours pas résolu ce problème 
En fait, voici la situation :

je souhaite migrer mes mails depuis mon imac g3 vers mon alubook g4
je copie sur le bureau de mon alubook le fichier "mbox" d'un des répertoires (exemple : "amis") du dossier Mail de la bibliothèque de mon imac
j'ai aussi crée sur Mail de mon alubook un dossier "amis" qui contient  un sous-dossier messages avec dedans des tas de fichiers en *.emlx
j'y glisse mon fichier sur le bureau
je retourne dans Mail (celui de mon Alubook)
et je ne vois toujours pas mes anciens mails reçus de mes amis


----------



## ntx (11 Novembre 2005)

Il faut mettre le fichier récupéré de ton G3 dans <ton home>/Library/Mail/Mailboxes.


----------



## yr_75 (11 Novembre 2005)

Euh, c'est peut-être un peu compliqué dit comme ça&#8230; je reformule ma question : comment lire mes courriels de Mail version Jaguar dans Mail version Tiger ? Merci d'avance


----------



## yr_75 (11 Novembre 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Il faut mettre le fichier récupéré de ton G3 dans <ton home>/Library/Mail/Mailboxes.


merci de ta réponse 

Malheureusement, je crois que ça ne marche pas. Vois ma capture écran : le fichier mbox est le fichier que je souhaite lire, sans succès.


----------



## Massalia (11 Novembre 2005)

Pour ma part, j'ai récupéré les mèls dans :
"maison"> library>Mail, et là tu vas jusqu'au bout des dossiers ; les messages sont dans des sous-dossiers intitulés opportunément "Messages".
Mais ne me demande pas comment ils sont répartis, je n'ai jamais compris...
Bon courage.


----------

